# Food Safety News Tue 11/26/2019



## daveomak.fs (Nov 26, 2019)

Food Safety News
Tue 11/26/2019 4:02 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Publisher’s Platform: Should romaine lettuce carry warning labels?*
By Bill Marler on Nov 26, 2019 12:06 am Opinion With nearly 450 sickened, 259 hospitalized and 7 deaths, is it time for a romaine Warning label? Or, are the illnesses and deaths simply a cost of doing business? 2019 41 people sickened, 28 hospitalization and 5 with HUS.A total of 40 people infected with the outbreak strain of E. coli O157:H7 have been reported from 16 states:...  Continue Reading


* Farmer must comply with food safety rules or get out of the food business*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 26, 2019 12:05 am A 16-page federal court order smashes the business model used by Amish farmer Amos Miller and Miller’s Organic Farm at Bird-in-Hand, PA. He can no longer sell unsafe food to consumers throughout the nation. The order shuts Miller down by prohibiting him from selling non-federally-inspected and misbranded meat and poultry products. Under the guise of a...  Continue Reading



* U.S. cyclospora infections increasing; fresh produce behind many cases*
By News Desk on Nov 26, 2019 12:02 am In 2019, multiple outbreaks of cyclosporiasis were identified and found to be linked to different produce items, according to a report from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. About 10 percent of ill people were associated with a multistate outbreak of Cyclospora infections linked to fresh basil imported from Siga Logistics de RL...  Continue Reading


* Another company expands recall of frozen tuna from Vietnam*
By News Desk on Nov 26, 2019 12:00 am More frozen tuna from Vietnam is under recall because of the danger of scombroid fish poisoning. Northern Fisheries LTD of Little Compton, RI, has expanded its voluntary recall of frozen, wild-caught yellowfin tuna “medallions” from Vietnam to include fish sold directly to consumers, according to the company’s recall notice posted on the Food and Drug...  Continue Reading


----------

